# Citra Cascade APA/IPA



## moodgett (12/3/14)

Hey all, planning a bottling/brew day for next weekend. Was wanting to do a citra & cascade combo apa or ipa ever since I tried a local brewpubs ipa at the recent beer festival. I was able to find out it is 6.0% abv and isnt dry hopped. The combo was amazing. Does anyone have any ideas or already have a recipe for this?
Oh by the way I do dme extracts with spec grains and a partial boil of 8-9 litres
Cheers in advance


----------



## Joel Mcleod (13/3/14)

Hey Moodgett,

Give Pliny the Elder extract clone a go. :beerbang:


Pliny the Elder Clone (BYO)
American IPA
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.230
Total Hops (g): ANYONE????
Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.67 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): ??? (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
Mini mash or steep your crushed grains how ever which way you do it. 
----------------
2.800 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (66.19%)
0.450 kg American 2-Row (10.64%)
0.450 kg Dextrose (10.64%)
0.400 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (9.46%)
0.130 kg Caramunich I (3.07%)

Hop Bill
----------------
anyone????? 
----------------


I haven't read too far into the citra thread myself, or used it in any of my own brews. But I saw a brewing network thing about Sierra Nevada Torpedo using citra as a dry hop only. Maybe somebody who uses it a lot can help you out.

Cheers,


----------



## Yob (13/3/14)

Can't go wrong with cascade and citra, use cascade to a third of your target ibu, then cascade and citra together in equal amounts from 30,15,5 minutes for the rest, dry hop both @ 1g per litre when you are a few points from terminal gravity. 

Yum


----------



## tigertunes (13/3/14)

Perfect timing as I have a pound of each and have been researching this combo. I assume this is a no chill hop schedule Yob?


----------



## Yob (13/3/14)

No, if it's no chill I just add all the late hops to the cube, I assumed since you have a small boil that you'd be chilling it.

For no chill, I've moved away from any kettle additions at all


----------



## syl (13/3/14)

Yob said:


> Can't go wrong with cascade and citra, use cascade to a third of your target ibu, then cascade and citra together in equal amounts from 30,15,5 minutes for the rest, dry hop both @ 1g per litre when you are a few points from terminal gravity.
> 
> Yum


This is fuckin' spot on!

Amazing combo - 2nd in my world only to Cascade/Amarillo


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/14)

My Lord Nelson Citra Cascading out of this Galaxy Pale Ale is much the same lines.

I prefer a dank/pine/spice American hop to help balance out the fruit. But even without it, it's still amazing.

For me (assuming chill) 15IBU at 30minutes (or 60 if IPA), with the rest at 10 minutes, and if I feel like it, a tiny bit of dry hopping.


----------



## sp0rk (13/3/14)

Here's my Citra/Cascade IPA, was a cracker of a beer, a lovely pineapple and passionfruit hit for the first few weeks until the flavour faded a little

*Election Day IPA* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 60.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90% Maris Otter Malt
10% Caramunich II

2.2 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mosto (13/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> Here's my Citra/Cascade IPA, was a cracker of a beer, a lovely pineapple and passionfruit hit for the first few weeks until the flavour faded a little
> 
> *Election Day IPA* (American IPA)
> 
> ...


Considering having a crack at my first AG IPA. Have all those ingredients on hand except the yeast, but I have some WLP001 or US05 I could sub in. Think I've found my recipe. Thanks sp0rk!!!


----------



## sp0rk (13/3/14)

WLP001 should work just fine, it just attenuates a little further and flocculates better


----------



## moodgett (13/3/14)

Thanks all for the input

Now ive got to make a decision on what want to do 

Ill post back when I can log on to brew mate

Also I've been reading up about the hop concentration factor as im doing partial boils. I always boil a 1.040 wort and havnt noticed any lacking flavour or bitterness. Do I just continue as is or will I need to adjust for a recipe like this?


----------



## Yob (13/3/14)

if it tastes good mate, then it *is* good 

many things brewing are adjusted by taste and not calculation

:icon_cheers:


----------



## moodgett (14/3/14)

ok so have done this one up.

think i might mash a bit of grain in there too, Ive only ever steeped, please let me know if im wrong with any of the steps

20LT Batch

2kg LDME
500g Golden promise
250g Caramunich II
100g Carapils

Mash the Grains in 3L water @ 65 for 60 mins
sparge with 1L water

bring water up to 8L, add 400g DME to bring gravity to 1.040
bring to a boil

hop schedule

24g Cascade @ 60
20g cascade & 20g citra @ 15
20g cascade & 20g citra @ 0

US05

OG: 1.047
FG: 1.012

IBU: 47
ABV 4.62

cheers


----------



## moodgett (18/3/14)

So already have 90 grams of nelson sauvin so thought I could sub it for the citra and now will have 3kg ldme. Any one see any probs with this?


----------



## Yob (18/3/14)

90g of Nelson? Hope you like wine


----------



## lukiferj (18/3/14)

Have you tried any beers with Nelson in it? Some people love it. Some people don't. I don't


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

moodgett said:


> So already have 90 grams of nelson sauvin so thought I could sub it for the citra and now will have 3kg ldme. Any one see any probs with this?



yes. Nelson is a very different hop.


----------



## moodgett (18/3/14)

Haha yeah yob. I do a 20 min all nelson apa (approx 56 gm) and love it as a hop. I mean a combo of it and cascade


----------



## Tahoose (18/3/14)

I have a Nelson/citra pale ale fermenting atm and tastes pretty good, equal amounts cube addition only 

Can't remember the quantity bit it would be somewhere in the 30-35 ibu range, with the addition calculated as 20mins..


----------



## moodgett (18/3/14)

Cheers for the suggestions all 

have a gander at this one.

hop schedule taken from a post on homebrewtalk

2.30 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 10 68.7 %
0.70 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 3 20.9 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 1 7.5 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 3.0 % 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 26.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 9.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 15.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 5.9 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 2.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


est ABV 5.7%
est IBU 59

does this look like a decent way to go?

EDIT: easier to read ingredients


----------

